# Help! Is my goat choking??



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I just gave my wether about 1 cup alfalfa pellets mixed with 1/2 cup oats and he shared it with my other goat so he ate it really fast now he's coughing and foaming from the mouth acting like he is choking? When my doe coughed out her cud someone told me to give her oil. Should I do this for him?? How much? He is 175# so himlick maneuver is out of the question! He's thrashing his head around trying to get all the foam out... The pellets were not dusty for sure this time!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Ok so as usual I freaked out a bit more than I should have.. I went back to the reply that "squeak" had sent me on my other thread and decided to treat this goat the same. I gave him about 20cc of mineral oil and he was better within minutes. This goat usually doesn't get grain or pellets but I gave it to him as a treat for taking his dewormer, thats why he ate the, so fast...

So my new question is: was this foamy bloat? Should I do anything differently if this happens again? Other an not freak out..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

No this is not any kind of bloat. He just choked, it sounds like. I have had them choke like that and spew cud and foam for a while. (Felt like eternity but only a few minutes)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

So the oil that made him better was actually just coincidence?? It scared the heck out of me! I have raised Eddie since he was 4 days old and he's 4 years old now so he's my baby! No more grain for the big baby! He doesn't need it anyway.. I'll just give him a carrot next time he deserves a reward..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Glad he's ok


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Glad he's ok


Yup he's great now! He's still trying to get the other goats grain! Lol

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd say the oil helped lubricate and soothe the throat. I have a doe that is prone to choking and a little oil on her feed prevents it.


----------

